# My band Old Stereo is playing the Ottawa Bluesfest on July 5th



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

My band Old Stereo is playing at the RBC Ottawa Bluesfest on Saturday July 5th 2014.

Come see us if you'll be at the Bluesfest that day.

If not, maybe check out our website and like us on Facebook?


Cheers!

Shaun - guitarist for Old Stereo

www.facebook.com/oldstereoband
www.oldstereo.ca
http://oldstereoband.bandcamp.com/
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/crossed-the-line-ep/id580578288
https://twitter.com/OldStereoBand
https://www.youtube.com/user/oldstereoband


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I simply had to check out someone who has an internet presence in SIX places!!??

Watched your What's Goin' On on YouTube. Nice vibe and great tones...particularly liked those clean guitar sounds (that 335 style guitar sounds fantastic).


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks.
That's our singer Phil. The guitar is an Eastman T186mx with Lindy Fralin P92 pickups. Amazing sounding guitar for sure.
He runs it through a Dr. Z Maz 18 2x10 combo. Most of the time he's using a Retrosonic Compressor, Late 90's Fulldrive 2, Fulltone 69 and a Memory Lane 2 among others.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> I simply had to check out someone who has an internet presence in SIX places!!??
> 
> Watched your What's Goin' On on YouTube. Nice vibe and great tones...particularly liked those clean guitar sounds (that 335 style guitar sounds fantastic).


Yup! I really like that vibe too!!!Nice groove!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I'll be at bluesfest that day as well, I'll go check you guys out for sure.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool! That would awesome!

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks man.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Count me as another who enjoyed that "What's Going On" groove. Nicely done, and if I'm at Bluesfest that day I'll certainly check you guys out.

Neil


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Option1 said:


> Count me as another who enjoyed that "What's Going On" groove. Nicely done, and if I'm at Bluesfest that day I'll certainly check you guys out.
> 
> Neil


Thanks man!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That's awesome - congrats!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

captainbrew said:


> The guitar is an Eastman T186mx with Lindy Fralin P92 pickups. Amazing sounding guitar for sure.


I have been a long time fan of the P92. I had considered installing them in a semi but never followed-through. Perhaps I should put them in that 1981 Vantage I have.

Thanks for the gear rundown.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Update:

Old Stereo will be playing on the River Stage on Saturday July 5th at 1:30pm. 


We're really looking forward to it!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow. You're (sort of) opening for Lady Gaga. 

http://ottawacitizen.com/entertainment/music/lady-gaga-by-the-letter


----------

